# A few pics I got recently



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was at a model home and saw this... Whos great decision was this:












At a differnet job, looked over at the neighbors service drop and saw this:











I was in a panel and saw this, not a violation, but funny:










~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Besides screwing up the counter-top layout, why not use GFI outlets in every box instead of those "feed through" ones.

IMO it is just a better job, especially with kitchens on the high end :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Besides screwing up the counter-top layout, why not use GFI outlets in every box instead of those "feed through" ones.
> 
> IMO it is just a better job, especially with kitchens on the high end :thumbsup:


It all comes down to money - these are tract homes... thrown together by a bunch of illegals and sold for top dollar.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

To add, I agree with GFCI in each box. Heck, my countertop has 4 GFCI's and 3 of the 4 are on dedicated circuits. :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> It all comes down to money - these are tract homes... thrown together by a bunch of illegals and sold for top dollar.
> 
> ~Matt


Tract homes are a whole different ballgame 

I hope ICE stops by one of their construction sites


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Besides screwing up the counter-top layout, why not use GFI outlets in every box instead of those "feed through" ones.
> 
> IMO it is just a better job, especially with kitchens on the high end :thumbsup:


You'd really like to see a GFI device at each box????? To me that screams DIY or handyman, and personally I think it looks tacky as hell.
Don't take offense, this is simply my opinion.
If you really want high-end, use GFI breakers and spec grade receptacles.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> You'd really like to see a GFI device at each box????? To me that screams DIY or handyman, and personally I think it looks tacky as hell.
> Don't take offense, this is simply my opinion.
> If you really want high-end, use GFI breakers and spec grade receptacles.


I would rather a GFCI at each location, it is often a spec for the buildings we do.

Less chance of nuisance tripping and much easer to reset if they do trip.

Every piece of utilization equipment has leakage current and brings the GFCI closer to the trip point.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> You'd really like to see a GFI device at each box????? To me that screams DIY or handyman, and personally I think it looks tacky as hell.
> Don't take offense, this is simply my opinion.
> If you really want high-end, use GFI breakers and spec grade receptacles.


Sure it's high-end, but then that's leading to the HO going downstairs and resetting the CB, which is way out of the realm of some, no matter how rich.

...wait, that's what service calls are for, right? Nevermind. $$$:laughing:


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

..and I guess three wasn't a charm for that messenger..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> You'd really like to see a GFI device at each box????? To me that screams DIY or handyman, and personally I think it looks tacky as hell.
> Don't take offense, this is simply my opinion.
> If you really want high-end, use GFI breakers and spec grade receptacles.


Having a GFI in every box just makes things easier when they start going bad. 

A HO can live without (1) counter top outlet not working, take (4) out of service and it's a catastrophe IMO


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Having a GFI in every box just makes things easier when they start going bad.
> 
> A HO can live without (1) counter top outlet not working, take (4) out of service and it's a catastrophe IMO


I've never had a problem with gfi nuisance tripping. I usually have no more than 1 outlet being feed from one gfi. And yeah, I agree with petey, i think a gfi at every box is kinda tacky. This is just my dumb opinion as well.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

to me gfi's in the back splash are getting old n out dated. I been doing high end kitchens lately, that the cabinets come with LIGHT-RAILS n we install low-voltage Ambiance light's made by sea-gull lighting and wire-mold outlet strips in the back of the light rail on a GFI breaker of course in the panel, that way it gives the back splash a complete look with no outlets in the back splash


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

st0mps said:


> to me gfi's in the back splash are getting old n out dated. I been doing high end kitchens lately, that the cabinets come with LIGHT-RAILS n we install low-voltage Ambiance light's made by sea-gull lighting and wire-mold outlet strips in the back of the light rail on a GFI breaker of course in the panel, that way it gives the back splash a complete look with no outlets in the back splash


I heard those wiremold strips are a pain.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

yes they are a super pain in the a** especially when the cabinets are installed and your back is laying on the cabinets looking in the air but the kitchens come out so much more cleaner n with the low-voltage lighting and wire-mold stripes gives it such a clean look, we run all the low-voltage wires/120volt switch leg to under the sink so you can access your transformer when ever it goes out


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I heard those wiremold strips are a pain.


And they now have to be tamper resistant which right now is very expensive.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

st0mps said:


> we run all the low-voltage wires/120volt switch leg to under the sink so you can access your transformer when ever it goes out



You can't conceal 'low voltage wire' for low voltage lights, you would have to run a chapter 3 wiring method to meet code.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

yea the wire-mold strips now aren't cheap at all they are on the expensive side as well the low-voltage wire from sea-gull , a job with wire-mold strips n the under cabinet lighting with the low-voltage dimmer runs the HO $1,500+ so its worth it


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I cant stand wire mold. I would hate to have to bend over everytime I plug and unplug. IMO plug mold is for folks that dont acually use appliances to cook. 
Besides whats wrong with looking at outlets...? I would much rather have it in a conveinet location. I also wouldnt like to have to go to my basement to reset a gfci breaker. Not that gfcis trip all that much.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I bet that range top was origionally spect for a 30" range top.... and surprise surprise a 36"incher showed up.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> I bet that range top was origionally spect for a 30" range top.... and surprise surprise a 36"incher showed up.


 Thats what I thought when I saw that first picture also.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

bob the wire is approved to be run inside the walls in the jacket it comes with as well be exposed inside the cabinet in nyc never had a problem with none of the inspectors , can you show me which article in chapter 3 please thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

st0mps said:


> bob the wire is approved to be run inside the walls in the jacket it comes with as well be exposed inside the cabinet in nyc never had a problem with none of the inspectors , can you show me which article in chapter 3 please thanks


It's not in Chapter 3, but 4. Anything listed in T400.4 cannot be concealed per 400.8(A).


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I cant stand wire mold. I would hate to have to bend over everytime I plug and unplug. IMO plug mold is for folks that dont acually use appliances to cook.
> Besides whats wrong with looking at outlets...? I would much rather have it in a conveinet location. I also wouldnt like to have to go to my basement to reset a gfci breaker. Not that gfcis trip all that much.


Man you are so right. the only reason someone (the designer) wants them (plugstrips) is so they can take nice photos of the backsplash when the job is done. Honestly, they look like crap when you have a bunch of cords plugged in them. And yeah, they aint fun to install, just like with uc lights you must run seperate whips for each one from a j-box where your gfi is installed under the sink and even then they leave about one inch of space to hit the terminals. Plus, they trip the hell out of gfi's Those things are a hacks wetdream.
And on the topic of gfi's throughout the backsplash, it really depends on how big that countertop really is. I can understand maybe five or six gfi's at the most... after that, f it, just line/load the receptacles.:balloon:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> If you really want high-end, use GFI breakers and spec grade receptacles.


What I used to do in nicer homes using Plug Mold, instead of using a GFCI breaker pick a spot on the wall or baseboard where you'd have to put a receptacle anyway and make that your GFCI location. No having to go to the panel to reset anything. It's all in the kitchen nice and convenient with no extra work or cost.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's not in Chapter 3, but 4. Anything listed in T400.4 cannot be concealed per 400.8(A).


It is also in 411.


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

it never fails when it gets inspected here is the link to the products 

http://www.seagulllighting.com/Linear-Lighting.htm


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> What I used to do in nicer homes using Plug Mold, instead of using a GFCI breaker pick a spot on the wall or baseboard where you'd have to put a receptacle anyway and make that your GFCI location. No having to go to the panel to reset anything. It's all in the kitchen nice and convenient with no extra work or cost.


sometimes i do the same thing for lighting in the bathroom rather that using a faceless GFCI.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

st0mps said:


> bob the wire is approved to be run inside the walls in the jacket it comes with as well be exposed inside the cabinet in nyc never had a problem with none of the inspectors , can you show me which article in chapter 3 please thanks


The hell it is :laughing::laughing::laughing:

They even make little splice boxes to transition to the lv wire once you get OUTSIDE the wall 
You are going to be in for a big surprize one day


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> It all comes down to money - these are tract homes... thrown together by a bunch of illegals and sold for top dollar.
> 
> ~Matt


 i just worked for a company that did these track houses thrown together fast shotty craftsmanship no attention to detail just a shame


----------

